# [SOLVED] Problem: ipw2100 / kernel 2.6.18 / CONFIG_IEEE80211

## acheta

hi,

I'm having a problem with the kernel option CONFIG_IEEE80211: portage (or ipw2100) tells me, that 

```
ieee80211-1.2.15 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

```

 but with menuconfig I can't disable it, there's no < > or [ ] but only --- . When I edit .config to CONFIG_IEEE80211=n it's being set to =y as soon as I execute make && make modules_install. 

any idea? I've been searching for ipw2100 and CONFIG_IEEE80211 but didn't find anything useful. 

thanks

achetaLast edited by acheta on Mon Oct 30, 2006 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kruegi

Read further, the solution is given also:

Run "sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old" to remove IEEE80211 from your current kernel.

Thomas

----------

## acheta

unfortunately, this didn't help. I've run the command but the error still occurs. Now I just wanted to try make && make modules_install again and I'm getting an error there too: 

```
make[2]: *** No rule to make target `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o', needed by `net/ieee80211/ieee80211.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [net/ieee80211] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2
```

any ideas, I'm rather confused now   :Sad: 

----------

## acheta

finally, I got it: I've activated the ipw2100 in-kernel stuff and this in return required the ieee80211 networking stack. now I got everything installed, but networkmanager doesn't work correctly (getting strange IP adress via dhcp/wired network and not being able to connect to wireless/WPA2) but that's another story  :Wink: 

thanks so far

----------

## soloslinger

hey I am fighting a similar problem, can you be a little more explicit about how the solution worked??  Do I need to run that sh command as well??

soloslinger

----------

## acheta

well, I solved my problem this way: 

go to Device Drivers -> Network device support -> wireless lan (non-hamradio) 

there select [*] Wireless lan drivers (non-hamradio) & wireless extensions

but you mustn't select < > Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection!

then you should be able to deselect < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack. 

When I did this, my problems were solved. maybe this helps you  :Smile: 

good luck

acheta

----------

## Anon5710

This is verry odd,

i want to use ipw2200 fireware so i try to emerge it.

I get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)
> 
>  * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> 
>  * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
> ...

 

This is the exact error as above with kernel  v2.6.17-gentoo-r8 .

I, we can't deselect Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking stack if Intel Pro Wireless 2200 internet Conection is activated.

But in order to install iwp2200 we need to install "ieee80211"

So, were stuck since we can't do either.

This must be a bug or so?

```

laptop linux # emerge -av ipw2200

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3  USE="-debug" 133 kB

Total size of downloads: 133 kB

```

----------

## Anon5710

I tried to emerge  iee80211 first, with Intel Pro Wireless 2200 internet Conection deactivated.

I got this:

```

 *

 * Your kernel source contains an incompatible version of the

 * ieee80211 subsystem, which needs to be removed before

 * ieee80211-1.1.13 can be installed. This can be accomplished by running:

 *

 *   # /bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old /usr/src/linux

 *

 * Please note that this will make it impossible to use some of the

 * in-kernel IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN drivers (eg. orinoco).

 *

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  ieee80211-1.1.13-r1.ebuild, line 59:   Called die

!!! Incompatible in-kernel ieee80211 subsystem detected

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Running the command it sugested allowed me to compile it.

I continued with emerging ipw2200,  this succed also.

Now when i try to compile my kernel  with make && make modules_install  it gives:

```

make[2]: *** Geen regel voor aanmaken doel `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.s', nodig voor `net/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [net/ieee80211] Fout 2

make: *** [net] Fout 2

```

But we (me and some other users) still can't install ipw2200 (wich we need for our wireless card) without disabling Generic IEEE 802.11  wich can't be disabeld if we select  Intel Pro Wireless 2200 internet Conection   wich we do need.

How can i get this to the devs ? (this is abvious a bug)

Using kernel : v2.6.17-gentoo-r8

//My complete kernel source is fucked up, i can't compile this kernel source anymore. (even after unmerging iee80211 and iwp2200)

//Watch out with this !

```

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:88:27: fout: net/ieee80211.h: Onbekend bestand of map

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie orinoco_change_mtu:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:430: fout: IEEE80211_DATA_LEN undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:430: fout: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:430: fout: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:433: fout: IEEE80211_HLEN undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie __orinoco_ev_txexc:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:674: fout: ARPHRD_ETHER undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie orinoco_rx_monitor:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:779: fout: IEEE80211_FCTL_FTYPE undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:780: fout: IEEE80211_FTYPE_DATA undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:781: fout: IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:782: fout: IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:788: fout: IEEE80211_FTYPE_MGMT undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:792: fout: IEEE80211_FTYPE_CTL undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:793: fout: IEEE80211_FCTL_STYPE undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:794: fout: IEEE80211_STYPE_PSPOLL undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:795: fout: IEEE80211_STYPE_RTS undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:796: fout: IEEE80211_STYPE_CFEND undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:797: fout: IEEE80211_STYPE_CFENDACK undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:800: fout: IEEE80211_STYPE_CTS undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:801: fout: IEEE80211_STYPE_ACK undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:812: fout: IEEE80211_DATA_LEN undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie __orinoco_ev_rx:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:915: fout: IEEE80211_DATA_LEN undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:967: fout: IEEE80211_FCTL_FROMDS undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:976: fout: IEEE80211_FCTL_TODS undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie orinoco_send_wevents:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:1129: fout: ARPHRD_ETHER undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie __orinoco_program_rids:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:1821: fout: ARPHRD_IEEE80211 undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:1826: fout: ARPHRD_ETHER undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie orinoco_init:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:2279: fout: IEEE80211_FRAME_LEN undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie orinoco_ioctl_getwap:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:2719: fout: ARPHRD_ETHER undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c: In functie orinoco_translate_scan:

drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.c:4022: fout: ARPHRD_ETHER undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/orinoco.o] Fout 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Fout 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Fout 2

make: *** [drivers] Fout 2

```

I have a pcmwca card to, wich uses the orinoco module.

But i did not even touch those settings.

----------

